# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات وعيوب اكسبيريا سولا Sony Xperia Sola

## mohamed73

سوني اكسبيرا سولا الجديد يمتاز هذا الجهاز بكاميرا بقوة 5 ميجا بكسل      *Sony Xperia sola*    *مواصفات سوني اكسبيريا سولا - Sony Xperia sola Specifications* الالوان
أسود
أبيض
أحمر     الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 5 GB
512 MB RAM
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD      الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 5 MP
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو بدقة 720p      البطارية
البطارية 1320 mAh أمبير
البقاء في وضع الاستعداد في وضع 2G حتى 470 ساعة - وفي وضع 3G حتى 475 ساعة
البقاء في وضع التحديث في وضع 2G حتى 6 ساعات - وفي وضع 3G حتى 5 ساعات      مميزات أخرى
نظام خبز الزنجبيل Android OS, v2.3
معالج ثنائي النواة بسرعة 1 GHz
A-GPS
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
خدمة الراديو Stereo FM radio
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 110 جرام
شاشة باللمس بحجم 3.7 انش
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
سمك الجهاز 9.9 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100      عيوب الموبايل Sony Xperia sola
لاتوجد كاميرا أمامية     *سعر سوني اكسبيريا سولا Xperia sola - اسعار Sony Xperia sola prices* 
الهاتف  لم يصدر بعد بحثت في الكثير من المواقع الاجنبية ولكن لم اجد السعر ولكن  بعض المواضع الغير موثوقة وضعت سعر وهو تقريبا 329 يورو
سعر Xperia sola بالدولار : 431 دولار امريكي
سعر Sony Xperia sola باليورو : 329 يورو
سعر Sony Xperia sola في السعودية : تقريبا 1614 ريال سعودي
سعر Sony Xperia sola في مصر : تقريبا 2586 جنيه مصر
* ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء     *صور سوني اكسبيريا سولا , Sony Xperia sola images*    
Sony Xperia sola

----------

